# Bouillabaisse vs Cioppino



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Out of curiosity what is the difference between a bouillabaisse vs a cioppino? I read in Larousse that cioppino originated in San Francisco, but this does not sound right. I thought that it originated somewhere in Italy. Anyone have some insight to this?

Thanks in advance.


----------

